# Ruby the nut or typical Vizsla



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

After a long day at doggie daycare, Ruby's new ritual when she gets home. Obviously she is not getting enough exercise there 

http://youtu.be/Nh4ZarSEDew

Sorry for the bad video quality - had my iphone with me and was trying to keep up with her.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Too cute! I like how she has a little racetrack that she follows in the yard.  Riley is like that after 45 minutes of puppy social. All the other pups are ready to pass out from exhaustion... I tell the other owners she's "just getting warmed up".


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

must be something in the name!! My Ruby did very similar after we got home after 2.5 hours off leash walk this morning ;D


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice yard!! 
Ruby is so adorable. I think she is just so happy (almost ecstatic) that she doesn't know what else to do. Just wonder if she was quiet for a while after the happy run?? Maple does it sometimes after a long hike and I was almost convinced she picked up some majic mushrooms on the trails.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby went right upstairs after the crazy run and fell right asleep in my office. She will be done now for the night. 8 hrs of doggie daycare with about a 10 minute happy run(she kept going after I stopped the video) = a happy V 

The weather has been cooler here in Florida so she is loving the leaves on the ground. I think it is making her more nutty...lol


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Love it! I've seen Jasper doing the same thing at the end of long day--it's like he's so happy and tired and had so much fun and he just doesn't know what to do with his body so he runs and runs and runs and finally crashes. That's how I describe it, anyway, in one big, fast, run-on sentence.

Jasper went nuts when the leaves fell. He liked jumping in the big piles!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep..typical V. Mine do a similiar thing when we get back from a walk. You'd think they would be worn out, but it's like one last burst before they wind down. Almost like an overexcited kid.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Love this video. The leaves drove Tanner wild!! Ruby is such a cutie  Lucky girl has a great yard to run in too!


----------

